# What I Do When I'm Not Knitting



## jadancey

I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


----------



## virginia42

Awesome.


----------



## Grandma Anne

Simply gorgeous! Wish I had that talent ;(


----------



## JohanneMila

OMG I expected crochet etc but not that beautiful painting. You have talent. Show us more of your paintings please.


----------



## sand dollar

Beautiful, bright and sunny.


----------



## laceweight

Very beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## Dorsey

Rally lovely!

Dot


----------



## mojac

They are beautiful. Are they a picture or are they a card? They shading is excellent.


----------



## jadancey

It is a picture, the colors aren't as bright in the photo as in real life.


----------



## bane

Beautiful flowers. :thumbup:


----------



## Ermdog

Well done! I do some water coloring and it is a very unforgiving medium. You've got a knack for it.


----------



## AuntKnitty

Really beautiful and well executed. Your shading is fantastic!


----------



## jadancey

I usually work in oils or acrylic so watercolor is a challenge for me. Thanks for all the kind comments


----------



## jassy

I wish you lived closer. I really like the roses and would love them on the my wall


----------



## maryanneg

Both of the paintings are wonderful. You have real talent!


----------



## Nancy S.

I love those flowers!


----------



## Casey47

You have talent to spare!!!! I want some. Beautiful paintings.


----------



## run4fittness

Oh my, those are beautiful!


----------



## LadyBecket

Your work is beyond words, stunning, exquisite, fabulous... Your talent knows no bounds!!! I envy your gorgeous works!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

VEry nice. You are an artist! Beautiful paintings.


----------



## Sine

Your work is beautiful. Yellow roses are my very favorite flower; I'd be proud to hang your paintings on my wall.


----------



## PatofWi

Beautiful!!


----------



## blessedinMO

Very beautiful.


----------



## Frances14

Beautiful work!

Jenny x


----------



## vjh1530

OMG! You are so talented!!!! You should be a professional! Watercolors is hard!


----------



## JoRae

jadancey said:


> I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


Lovely painting. Your work is beautiful. You should do more you are very talented.


----------



## Stardust

Keep it up and show us more. You're work is lovely.


----------



## knitwit42

Your are so talented!


----------



## Swedenme

Your paintings are beautififul but they make me wish I had not joined this site as I have turned an unbecoming shade of green .i am so envious of all the talented people on here and everyone is so nice and helpful as well


----------



## LoorieR

Beautiful...Yes you are a super talented artist. I am particular to watercolor...So delicate as your roses are...love the color composition as well.


----------



## runswithscissors

Absolutely Gorgeous!


----------



## Reetz

Beautiful work......thanks for sharing!


----------



## moherlyle

That is lovely! I've just started learning watercolor and it seems like it should be easier than it is!


----------



## maureenb

You are a wonderful artist..can't choose my favorite if I had to...


----------



## JoRae

JoRae said:


> Lovely painting. Your work is beautiful. You should do more you are very talented.


Reread the first part of the post and see you do much more. Wonderful work and if water color is a challenge you have it mastered.


----------



## Katsch

Just beautiful. I love yellow roses :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba

Just great, love all of them


----------



## grma16

Beautiful job. Love them all. You are very talented.


----------



## DonnieK

Very Nice. Gave up painting when I realized I was a no-talent artist without someone telling me what to do. I was not a natural! LOL
But, you certainly are!!! Love those roses.


----------



## Deenasan

How lovely! You are very talented.


----------



## Sherry1

Just beautiful!


----------



## jadancey

Thank you so much everyone. Have to admit your praise has gone to my head. It's so swollen up, I might have problems getting thru the door, lol. And to SwedenMe, everyone has some kind of talent. You can learn so much on here and sometimes when I look at some of the knitting, I get pretty green too.


----------



## Montana Gramma

The yellow rose in oils is an exceptionally lovely painting!


----------



## mombr4

your painting is beautiful.


----------



## Tallie9

My favorite medium is watercolors.....Your roses are beautiful!


----------



## jeannietta

I am a novice painter so I know how hard it is to work in watercolor. You are very talented. Just beautiful.


----------



## Sue Fish

jadancey said:


> I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


I wish I could paint and I"d definitely wan tot lear to do watercolor painting..i love it..and i love your roses!! Do try more!


----------



## chinalake66

Amazing work! You are so talented!


----------



## Granny-Pearl

jadancey said:


> I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


Awesome! Love the delicacy of this water colour! 
Your other paintings also show you have a real talent! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nana Mc

Outstanding! I wish I could paint.


----------



## Alto53

Wow, gorgeous! Thanks for sharing more of your talents!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Beautiful work,wish I could paint,


----------



## jasann100

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneHolmes

The paintings are beautiful!


----------



## Marylou12

jadancey said:


> I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


Absolutely Beautiful! 
I'm taking a class in watercolors now and I feel like a first grader is making my pictures! My hat goes off to you!


----------



## Windbeam

Beautiful work!


----------



## Chainstitcher

If I could paint like that, I might not knit! Beautiful!


----------



## mollyannhad

Oh those paintings are so wonderful! I love them! show us more!


----------



## mperrone

WOW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## elenapicado

OMG, you are awesome!!!! I'm in love with that cow and red barn, that is so beautiful!!! 
The roses are absolutely gorgeous as well.


----------



## jdsanford5

Beautiful work - you are very talented indeed ;-)


----------



## dotcarp2000

Why oh why did God give such talent to only a few? I couldn't paint a toothpick.


----------



## yona

Beautiful art, lovely work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patian

I've tried watercolor painting and know how difficult it is. Your work is beautiful, not only the watercolor but the acrylic and oil as well!


----------



## Nussa

Beautiful....Yellow roses were my Grandmother's favorites.


----------



## Krissyb1

Oh my, you are very talented! I love yellow roses. Your painting is beautiful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Your painting is beautiful. Thanks for sharing your talents!


----------



## dragonswing

Very pretty. Do you show your paintings in a gallery?


----------



## sheep1956

Beautiful


----------



## Lafemmefran

Beautiful paintings. What talent you have.


----------



## Dianedanusia

Thank you for sharing your "God givin talent"

Absolutely beautiful.....all of them.


----------



## MJRITCHEY

That is incredible. You're very talented.


----------



## fibermcgivver

Wow! Beautiful pic! :thumbup:


----------



## island stasher

That's just beautiful! I love watercolours.


----------



## Debbystitchknit

Grandma Anne said:


> Simply gorgeous! Wish I had that talent ;(


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CTSDSS5

I am in awe of your work! You are very talented!


----------



## Elaine C.

jadancey said:


> I've tried watercolors before but never really liked them. But I am really happy with this painting of yellow roses I just finished. I am definitely going to use them again.


Beautiful! You do have another special talent. :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn

Wow, you do exceptional artwork! Beautiful!!


----------



## jaymbee

Very lovely. I, too paint in watercolors when not knitting.


----------



## Gundi2

beautiful done


----------



## MrsMurdog

Very pretty. I am a frustrated artist. Mostly frustrated with my lack of inspiration followed by stick to it. You make me want to take a class in water colors. I always feel so accomplished when I take a class.


----------



## auntycarol

virginia42 said:


> Awesome.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oge designs

You certainly are very talented, beautiful water colour !!!!


----------



## heatherb

Beautiful painting wish I could draw x


----------



## soamaryllis

Beautiful paintings.


----------



## jeanne63

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Damama

Beautiful


----------



## Nana Pagley

Your painting is beautiful. I have to get back to painting again. I love water painting.


----------



## maryjaye

Your watercolor is outstanding! I took a class in it and I know
what a challenge it is. As you continue, post more of your work.


----------



## karenh

Beautiful! You're very talented.


----------



## blawler

Your roses are lovely. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Grammy Toni

Your roses are beautiful. The shading is wonderful.


----------



## MrsBearstalker

That is just sooooo beautiful! I LOVE watercolors, but am totally amazed that someone can make such beautiful things with watercolors, when it would seem to me that there would be no details. You have such a talent! Hope you continue to use it and enjoy it.


----------



## kacey66

They are all beautiful!


----------



## sockyarn

Beautiful job. :thumbup:


----------

